# Airline friendly BOB/GHB



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

In a few months, I have to travel for work (to Virginia) , and am being forced to fly despite my willingness to make the 600 mile drive on my own dime. I can stomach the TSA groping once each way, but will be forced to leave my normal BOB firearms in the safe at home, and no sharp pointy things on me while flying..
So, here are the problem areas I am seeing:
1) For those who have actually been in this or similar sitiation before, what was your BOB load out? 2) Did anything set off the "alarm" in your luggage? 3) And what was your EDC like for the flight? 

Outside of my normal "sturdy" clothes, I am thinking the 10 Scout essentials plus a chopper and a Lifestraw for the GHB, but the "on-plane" gear is throwing me. Maybe a bladeless Leatherman or the like? Pretty sure LED flashlight is ok, but 3 fire methods would be out-of-bounds. Any relevant experience here greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Im assuming that you are checking in luggage. I have never had any issues with knives in checked luggage. Just dont try to carry it on!! As far as carrying a pistol in your checked luggage check what the airlines policy is online. Most of the time it just has to be in a locked hard case. As far as during the flight?? A good mean look!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yea, check your luggage in, even though it is a pain. Many places won't even let you carry on a flashlight. One more interesting thing to think about. If you have used your backpack as a rifle rest and have shot on or very close to it, powder residue will put a damper on your check in time. You will then have your bag searched and have to explain.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I totally forgot about GSR. That shit held me up in a Fed building that had the sniffers. Shit. Gonna have to use wifey's luggage.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

You don't want anything except what is between your ears and a small, clean, backpack when going through TSA. The pack should not be something that screams prepper or military. Something that looks like a laptop bag would be good, but no Molle straps. Wear comfortable shoes that you can walk in if necessary. Have a seasonal jacket and hat with you and a pair of gloves in the pockets of the jacket.

In the pack you can have a very small AM/FM radio, not one of the wind up models, and something to read on the flight. A pen and ordinary notebook will work okay.

Your goal when going through TSA is "grey man". Ladies, this is not a time to look your best.

Before you get to the gate you should acquire a bottle of water (remember the rule on liquids) and some snack food. It will be seriously overpriced. Stuff it inside the pack out of sight.

In your checked luggage you can have a cheap multi-tool, a FAK, a real flashlight, a couple batteries, a couple plastic bags, some energy bars, etc. None of these items should be packed together, or look like they might be used for camping, but should appear to be like any business traveler. For fire, toss in a lighter and some cigarettes, even if you don't smoke. the cigarettes are to give the lighter Tn excuse and could be handy as tinder. You can put a few things in large zip lock bags. Water purification tablets can be in your toilet kit. If you have prescription meds, take more than you need for your trip.

Again, you do not want to appear to be a prepper or draw attention to yourself, or your belongings. You also do not want anything expensive or "cool" as TSA will steal it. Use TSA locks on your luggage. Some soft sided luggage and even some rolling luggage will have backpack straps that hide in a pocket when not in use. Assuming something goes wrong when you are on the ground this could be very handy. Do not overstuff your luggage. Take an extra bag if necessary. The extra room will be handy for anything you acquire and your luggage will be less likely to break seams or zippers.

Have a flashlight app on your phone. A GPS app is handy. Don't forget a charger for the phone. Once you get on the ground you might acquire other items.

Depending on the length of your stay, you might want to FedEx a package to yourself and FedEx stuff back. If you are going to be repeatedly at the same hotel, say going someplace for a month but returning home on the weekends, then you can check luggage and leave it over the weekends.

Lots of hotels have coffee pots in the rooms. If you have to bug out from there, take the coffee and the filters.

I do not recommend a gun in checked luggage due to it drawing attention and likelihood of theft. Obviously carrying it on is out.


----------

